
Belarus said it will release detained protesters after reports of torture - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/belarus-releasing-detained-protesters-reports-torture-rigged-election-2020-8
======
onetimemanytime
More here: "Belarus state TV broadcast chilling footage of bruised protesters
promising to give up after the election was widely condemned as rigged"
[https://www.businessinsider.com/belarus-state-tv-bruised-
pro...](https://www.businessinsider.com/belarus-state-tv-bruised-protesters-
promise-give-up-election-fraud-2020-8)

